# Going veggie!!



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

So me and the girlfriend have decided we are going to go try going veggie for a while. She wants to be healthier in general and im curious to see how the other half lives. Now im partial to the odd veggie meal but I need some higher protein meal options.

Any recipes?

Note: Im not going vagan so dairy and eggs will still be included.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bumb


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Dr Zaks protein pasta


----------



## Onsie (Jun 14, 2013)

Just consume a sh!t ton of whey and add solid carb meals; it's what I do.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tofu


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@IGotTekkers he's a recently turned veggie. Don't know how people change after eating meat I know I couldn't and I do like my veg


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

good luck to you I personally just couldn't do it I would miss steak far to much....


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

A veggie diet isn't healthier than a meat-eating diet!

If it's a change to be more 'healthy', I think it's pretty flawed. Only reason I could see for going veggie is from a moral standpoint.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

pooledaniel said:


> A veggie diet isn't healthier than a meat-eating diet!
> 
> If it's a change to be more 'healthy', I think it's pretty flawed. Only reason I could see for going veggie is from a moral standpoint.


I think its more the fact that if she stays veggie it cuts out alot of fast food.

For me its just curiosity.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

tommygunnz said:


> good luck to you I personally just couldn't do it I would miss steak far to much....


It wont be perminant I can assure you lol


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you eat fish?


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

No this is called being a piscatarian i think


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> So me and the girlfriend have decided we are going to go try going veggie for a while. She wants to be healthier in general and im curious to see how the other half lives. Now im partial to the odd veggie meal but I need some higher protein meal options.
> 
> Any recipes?
> 
> Note: Im not going vagan so dairy and eggs will still be included.


You'll be suprised at how much protein you can still get with a meat free diet. The average slice of wholemeal bread has 50g of protein, so 4 slices of toast with peanut butter is like 35g, beans are a great source aswell, pinto, black, cannelli, lentils etc, great in stews, curry, pasta dishes. Bean lasagne is great. Meat replacements are high in protein too but most are ****. Deffo try the quarn family roast, it's like a roll of Turkey substitute, the texture is the closest you will get to meat without eating meat and it's pretty nice aswell with some mustard in a sarnie or with tatos and veg and gravy  and if you have a harvesters near you the goats cheese and broccoli pasta is banging, load up on extra pasta and spuds from the salad bar and mix it in with the meal.


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

Meh, I'm vegan and it's a breeze.

Vegetarianism is a walk in the park, fella!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

well im trying to get it all planned out. I cant start for a few days as there is meat that needs eating and im not one for wasting good food.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I used to be vegetarian and found that it really did push me to consume more veggies and explore flavours e.g. herbs and spices more. Although I don't advocate the idea that a vegetarian diet is healthier in itself, it does tend to encourage healthier food choices...but not for all people...some people go on to rely on cheese and carbs and some how dodge the veggies 

Cheese, eggs, lentils and beans are all great sources. I used to eat Quorn if I felt lazy. I used to make a lot of veggie lasagana with lots of veggies puy lentils and decent cheese sauce on top. Curries are also really good with chickpeas and veggies.


----------

